# Applications pour la visualisation 3D



## Halph (15 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche une application capable de m'afficher un fichier 3D, et également de pouvoir prendre des côtes dessus, j'explique :

Je suis charpentier, et je dessine pas mal en 3D dans un cadre personnel pour l'instant, j'utilise SketchUp, j'utilise donc l'application dédié sur iPad pour visualiser, en revanche je ne trouve rien pour pouvoir mesurer sur le dessin (dans le but de ne plus avoir à imprimer les plans quand je bricole).
Je suis en mesure d'exporter le fichier dans plusieurs autres formats pour la compatibilité avec une autre application. 

En vous remerciant pour vos futur réponses,
Halph.


----------



## Larme (15 Janvier 2016)

Je pense que le mieux serait de donner une liste des formats que tu peux exporter, et ensuite il sera plus facile de rechercher à partir de ces derniers une liste d'applications. Parce que "voir un fichier en 3D", c'est très très vague...


----------



## Halph (28 Janvier 2016)

Merci @Larme d'avoir répondu si vite. 
Je suis désolé de cette absence, un sujet qui reste en plan je n'aime pas ça, mais il faut gérer les priorités. 

Voici donc les différents formats d'export disponibles sur SketchUp :
- Fichier 3DS : *.3ds
- Fichier COLLADA : *.dae
- Fichier FBX : *.fbx
- Fichier IFC : *.ifc
- Fichier Google Earth : *.kmz
- Fichier OBJ : *.obj
- Fichier AutoCAD : *.dwg
- Fichier VRML : *.wrl
- Fichier XSI : *.xsi

L'objectif serait de pouvoir prendre des mesures de mes objets 3D directement avec l'iPad.


 A vous ! [emoji846]


----------



## lineakd (28 Janvier 2016)

@Halph, est-ce une app comme my measures que tu recherches?


----------



## Halph (28 Janvier 2016)

@lineakd,

My Measures est une bonne appli, je l'utilise très souvent pour coter des photos. 

Ce que je recherche, c'est une application capable de lire un fichier 3D avec la possibilité de demander des côtes de segment et d'angle sur les objets dessinés en 3D. 

L'application SketchUp Viewer permet de visualiser un fichier *.skp, mais pas de prendre des mesures sur ce même fichier.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Février 2016)

Pourquoi pas sketchup viewer?


----------



## Locke (1 Février 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas sketchup viewer?


Parce que...


Halph a dit:


> L'application SketchUp Viewer permet de visualiser un fichier *.skp, mais pas de prendre des mesures sur ce même fichier.


----------



## Halph (1 Février 2016)

Merci de vos réponses, je continu à chercher en vain 

J'ai trouvé une courte vidéo de ce que j'aimerai réaliser avec l'iPad, ceci est fait sur un ordi :


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Février 2016)

Je pense que tu ne trouveras pas ton bonheur sur l'iPad... Desolé!


----------

